# plowing neighbors for free!



## snowman3 (Jan 1, 2009)

I recently installed a plow on my atv and did a couple of neighbors driveways for free.My other neighbor has an atv w/ a plow also and was doing the same neighbors for free for the past 2 or 3 seasons.
I like doing it,one of the neighbors is elderly,the other is an older woman with no kids to help her.
The point is now I feel obligated.My neighbor with the atv will continue to do it but should I continue doing it even though I haven't gotten one thank you yet not that I was doing it for that.
I feel as if I opened up a can of worms.


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Been plowing my neighbors for free since last year. I only do it when the snow has piled up from a decent storm and have finished my drive and walk. I'll then go over and push an elderly couples driveway and then shovel their front sidewalk. I've only done it once this year, seeing as I wait till the town comes by and then clean up. My other neighbors have started helping each other and even come by and snow blow my walk. Seems as everyone chips in, so to answer your question, do what you feel is right. Help if you enjoy it but if they call you expecting their drive's cleared right away then they should be charged. Hope this helps.


----------



## harlee79 (Dec 24, 2008)

I also do most of my neighbors drives for free, mostly cause its fun. However I think if it ever becomes to be expected I'll have a different viewpoint. I enjoy it and don't mind, but if for some reason I couldn't I hope there would be no hard feelings, but I havn't had to skip them yet.


----------



## nelson84 (Jan 1, 2009)

Put a bill in their mail box, times are tuff.ussmileyflag


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

snowman3;700209 said:


> I recently installed a plow on my atv and did a couple of neighbors driveways for free.My other neighbor has an atv w/ a plow also and was doing the same neighbors for free for the past 2 or 3 seasons.
> I like doing it,one of the neighbors is elderly,the other is an older woman with no kids to help her.
> The point is now I feel obligated.My neighbor with the atv will continue to do it but should I continue doing it even though I haven't gotten one thank you yet not that I was doing it for that.
> I feel as if I opened up a can of worms.


I do it until I do not get a thank you then never again lol. Anything you do for anyone deserves a simple thank you. :


----------



## snowman3 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not alone in my situation.I do enjoy helping my neighbors,I would probably enjoy it more if I had your set-up there Skywagon...nice looking rig.I plow with my 650 Kawasaki Praire,I only wish I had gone with a 6ft blade instead of the 50 inch Tusk Plow from Rocky Mountain atv/mc.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea but i drive down the road 2 miles, i dont care who ya are its cold at 50 mph? lol


----------



## .5racer (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey snowman3 do you have any welding skills or even a friend . Get a metal barrel and cut what you need to add and weld it on and paint maybe even get some flate thin plate like I did and make some wings like this. Went from 54" to 75 " and no problem plowing.
Have pics in process of how I made it if ya need . Even are removeable so I can do dirt and rock work like before wings .


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*For Free*

I also do a couple neighbors for free, Have one to the north of me that started to take it for granted, A week ago we had 8 in. of powder and i let them sit for 3 days before I got there. Might be mean but gave them a reality check. When i got there they were very thankful. I won't start plowing them next year for free, but started this year and I feel obligated. I don't want nothing just for them to relise it takes time and money to help. Hope this makes since to most. Dan


----------



## snowman3 (Jan 1, 2009)

.5racer;700925 said:


> Hey snowman3 do you have any welding skills or even a friend . Get a metal barrel and cut what you need to add and weld it on and paint maybe even get some flate thin plate like I did and make some wings like this. Went from 54" to 75 " and no problem plowing.
> Have pics in process of how I made it if ya need . Even are removeable so I can do dirt and rock work like before wings .


I posted in my thread that I wish I had gone with a 6ft blade...I meant a 5ft blade(60 in) not 6 feet.
yeah,send along some pics,I have been toying with the idea on how I could extend my blade,at least on one side anyway due to angle plowing.
That's quite the snowplow rig you have there,is it a Gravely? I should take some pics and post them of the machine I have been using since 1967.It was my dad's Sears Suburban he bought new in '67',those things are bullet proof! The tractor is on it's 3rd motor,original plow,lead wheel weights and chains.In low gear that tractor will climb trees...not really but you get the idea!


----------



## .5racer (Jan 2, 2009)

And its a Wheel Horse. I"ll get the back mounts today when I get to Mom's and split wood . The bottom is thik rubbr strips bolted on.


----------



## .5racer (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Scott13136 (Dec 25, 2008)

snowman3;700605 said:


> i'm glad i'm not alone in my situation.i do enjoy helping my neighbors,i would probably enjoy it more if i had your set-up there skywagon...nice looking rig.i plow with my 650 kawasaki praire,i only wish i had gone with a 6ft blade instead of the 50 inch tusk plow from rocky mountain atv/mc.


02 klf 650, 72" moose w/ wings, does a great job


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i just sent my old wheelhorse to the scrap yard, i had it repainted and all then something went in the tranny, thing was a tank though? my cousin has his fathers sears craftsman from 67 still in the barn. i drove it as a kid, i felt like i was an operator pullin barb wire from underground lol.


----------



## snowman3 (Jan 1, 2009)

.5racer..thanks for posting the pics.I am going to download those pics for reference.It looks like you have some good welding skills there.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I would not plow the old geezers without a thank you at least.


----------



## canucklehead (Jan 5, 2009)

and we all thought we were the only ones...!!!! Last year we had a JD 790 tractor with a 6' blade, and the bucket aswell. My 12 y/o just loves any excuse to use the tractor, so EVERY snowfall he'd go and plow the neighbor's driveway (plus ours). I notice our neigbor never uses their drivway in the snow because it's just enough grade for them to get stuck, but not when my son plowed it. He did it about 5-6 times last year. we both live on 5 acre lots with really long driveways. 

He did it because he wanted to play on the tractor,not for money or accolades. AND, he got neither. Personally, I'd give the kid $20 for the amount of work he was doing, or a gift, or SOMETHING! The cost of equipment, maintenance, etc... is lost on these people. HOWEVER...I truly believe that even though they overlook saying "thank you", they sincerely appreciate it, and it is a good neighborly gesture that may pay off in other ways, such as keeping a neighbor from being a complainer. 

well, we sold the tractor and attachments in the summer. we borrowed a friends plow and used it on our atv. We only plowed our place and the main road several times, due to a steep hill. we never did their place, but we did our other neighbour's place because we both do each other a lot of favors. the other neighbor is parking up top again, and i think it just doesn't matter to them.


----------



## snowman3 (Jan 1, 2009)

I plow my neighbors driveways when I can because they have been our neighbors and friends for over 50 years.A thank you is nice and I know they appreciate it even if they don't come out and say it.I know there will be a time I can't do it and maybe they will appreciate it even more....you know the old saying..."you don't know what you got till it's gone"


----------



## TJ548 (Jan 5, 2009)

Just a thought...

I don't think most of us plow other people's driveways so they can say thank you. I help people out just because I like to help people out. I don't care if they "appreciate" it or not, just that I am doing something for someone else. It kind of makes me feel good whether they recognize me or not. I'm installing my first plow right now, partly because it will make the job more fun but partly because I will be able to help out a few more people at the same time. If you do something good for someone else, they are much more likely to do something good for you or someone else also. Performing service on behalf of someone else is never a waste.


----------



## snowman3 (Jan 1, 2009)

TJ548...point well taken and I think for the most part that's why we do it.It's called "good karma".Not for the glory but because we want to do it and I actually have fun also.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

I plow my neighbors driveways and side walks all the time, I do it for fun. And when its 30 degrees out and windy the last thing I want is to shut off the ATV get off and go see what they want, and here their thank you, or get of and go over for them to offer money that I am no going to take and havent taken in the last 5 years. I tell them if you want to thank me don't bother me while I am having fun.


----------



## shtuk (Sep 7, 2008)

Props to all the guys and girls out there plowing driveways for people who cant, or just need some help !! I dont have a driveway of my own so i think of my neighbourhood as my own personal mini city to keep during winter. I do get money and the odd case of beer, but more importantly i get the satifaction of knowing i can help people out. Good on ya, fellow plowers !!


----------



## canucklehead (Jan 5, 2009)

I agree with most of what you're saying TJ548, EXCEPT..... if they don't appreciate it, or I sense they could care less or I'm being used, I'm not going to keep doing it.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i have no neighbors!!!


----------



## TJ548 (Jan 5, 2009)

canucklehead;704045 said:


> I agree with most of what you're saying TJ548, EXCEPT..... if they don't appreciate it, or I sense they could care less or I'm being used, I'm not going to keep doing it.


I'm with you nucklehead (great screen name). Some people don't give a flying flip what you do for them. They may even wish you hadn't. In that case, there's plenty of others who will come up higher on the priority list. You can't be all things to all people but you can be something to some.

Btw - I did my first plowing last night. Installed a used City Slicker blade on my Scrambler. Check out the photos down lower in this thread: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=75363

It was awesome. Very light snow about 8 inches deep. What a blast and yes, some of my neighbors opted out of a free plow. They have these fancy colored and textured concrete driveways and are afraid I'll scratch it. lol. In two hours I did about 10 houses and lots of sidewalk. There are many older people in my neighborhood who deserve a break every now and then.


----------



## snowman3 (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah..it is fun there TJ548,my neighbor started doing my other neighbors and then I joined in on the fun when I installed my City Slicker plow 2 weeks ago.I took my atv to work and did some of the sidewalks.The 50 inch blade is perfect for sidewalks.It's alot better than using the snowblower,much faster and easier!


----------



## TJ548 (Jan 5, 2009)

snowman3;704710 said:


> yeah..it is fun there TJ548,my neighbor started doing my other neighbors and then I joined in on the fun when I installed my City Slicker plow 2 weeks ago.I took my atv to work and did some of the sidewalks.The 50 inch blade is perfect for sidewalks.It's alot better than using the snowblower,much faster and easier!


Snowman - How are you liking the City Slicker? I love mine but I'm concerned with one design flaw. On the manual lift the front of the blade is held up by a nylon strap. I can see how the strap will wear through and break after extended use. Mine is pretty close to failing so I'm going to replace the nylon strap with a short length of cable. This is only a problem with the hand-lift versions and wouldn't be an issue with a winch lift.

It's been snowing all day. I can't wait to get home and scrape off some more!


----------



## snowman3 (Jan 1, 2009)

I think the City Slicker is well made.My neighbor has a Warn plow on his 660 Grizz.It's a plow made for Yamaha by Warn,his plow is half the quality of the Tusk City Slicker Plow.He told me that when this plow craps out he will probably buy a plow like mine.I use the winch for the plow lift.


----------



## mobilehitch (Oct 23, 2008)

canucklehead;704045 said:


> I agree with most of what you're saying TJ548, EXCEPT..... if they don't appreciate it, or I sense they could care less or I'm being used, I'm not going to keep doing it.


CH, how's the King Quad working out for you? 
tymusic


----------



## canucklehead (Jan 5, 2009)

the KQ is a good quad, but i'm using a SnowBear plow and it was mickey-ducked. The KQs front sub-frame got twisted 3" down. Winch cable broke 3 times (wasn't really set up correctly). I joined this forum and was going to post "where do I find parts".... but I found Snowbear and they're sending me parts! 

So we did too much damage to our plow and quad, but i'm not sure i blame either of them since i never really had it set up right... we just made it work. You know what it was like this year........ we just all of a sudden had tons and tons of snow!


----------



## chewky (Dec 28, 2008)

I used to plow for free to help people out. Then my winch burnt up. I went around to the people and told them I wouldn't be ale to plow. I told them if they all wanted to donate 35-40 bucks I could afford a new winch and would plow to the end of the year. The next year I bought a Blizzard SW for my truck and I told them all I would have to charge them now. I charge 15 for 10 minutes or less, and then a dollar a minute after 10 minutes. They all still have me plow and I get new people all the time calling. Gas isn't free.


----------



## snowman3 (Jan 1, 2009)

chewky,I'm hoping my winch doesn't go out on me..that would definately suck!
I want to be a good neighbor but when I have to pay for repairs to my vehicle(atv or truck)from plowing,I might have to re-think this plowing for free stuff.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Plowing Neighbors*

I plow my neighbors and have since they moved in about four years ago. I grew up with them so it's just being a good neighbor and friend. Usually I plow their driveway and mine. He then snow blows his walkway and mine too. This is, however, never expected from either side! Neighbors can either be a huge PITA or a good asset. Your actions and demeanor dictate either! Otherwise, it is fun!


----------



## wdman1 (Jan 14, 2009)

I plow my hole block out. Most of them say thanks but some don't it just makes you look better as a person.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

I plow my whole street and to about 7 of the neighbors houses for free. They really appreciate it, but they never expect it to be done. Every once in a while they will give me a few bucks payup for doing it for them, but other than that i have no problem doing it, not to mention its fun and its always nice to have a plowed street.


----------



## snowman3 (Jan 1, 2009)

Not to change the thread or subject but I just started plowing with my atv and using my winch as the plow lift....I am destroying my winch cable and I was thinking of replacing it with synthetic cable but it"s expensive.
Before I start a new thread in regards to this problem,does anybody have any comments, suggestions, or is using or knows somebody that uses synthetic cable/rope for lifting their plow?


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

A lot of people use synthetic rope to replace their cable. Its not expensive if you only buy then 10-15ft peace for plowing. Heres a thread all about it. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=71696 Hope this helps


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Man, so much money going out the window in here. <shakes head>


----------



## canucklehead (Jan 5, 2009)

snowman 3, don't do it! I was told absolutely not, because it will wear the rope and make it weaker. I have the same issues as you with my wire cable. I've broken it 3 times and just pulled out more cable to replace the 2 foot section I broke. It's a PITA and my fingers still sting from all the frayed wire-pokes. maybe you can find a way to change the angle of the line pull using a snatch block. a straight up/down lift is hard on the cable.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

canucklehead;716736 said:


> snowman 3, don't do it! I was told absolutely not, because it will wear the rope and make it weaker. I have the same issues as you with my wire cable. I've broken it 3 times and just pulled out more cable to replace the 2 foot section I broke. It's a PITA and my fingers still sting from all the frayed wire-pokes. maybe you can find a way to change the angle of the line pull using a snatch block. a straight up/down lift is hard on the cable.


What will wear the rope???? I have had a 12ft peice of Amsteel synthetic rope for going on 5 seasons without a hitch, do not use the steel or aluminum fairlead, use the kevlar as it will never damage the rope. Also use the kevlar sleeve, I will try posting a pic.

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0678.jpg


----------



## snowman3 (Jan 1, 2009)

Skywagon,where did you purchase this set up.I have to do something before the cable breaks. I will go with synthetic,I'll take the chance.I know what I have with my steel cable and that's failing on me.


----------



## canucklehead (Jan 5, 2009)

whatever rubs and wears the wire would be the same thing to rub & wear the rope. I think with the rope, the wear or stress is not as obvious. pretty sure my cable broke because it was never hooked up correctly. we wrapped it around the plow frame to lift. there was no other proper lift spot on this Canadian Tire Snowbear plow. tymusic

I'm just repeating what the wire rope mfrer said. probably just one of those CYA law suit warnings... and DON'T lick the rope either....it could contain traces of peanuts!


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

The steel cables are failing due to fatigue caused by going over the sharp radius of the fairlead repeatedly. It's like taking a paper clip and bending it back and forth until it finally breaks.


----------



## canucklehead (Jan 5, 2009)

I've got a roller fairlead.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

snowman3;716785 said:


> Skywagon,where did you purchase this set up.I have to do something before the cable breaks. I will go with synthetic,I'll take the chance.I know what I have with my steel cable and that's failing
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/BLITZKRUEG-products-LLC
> 
> Use the 12 ft plow rope and the small black fairlead, not the roller or metal fairlead for synthetic rope.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I try to plow my neighbours driveway that is 3 doors from me. It is hard since once I leave it could be a long time until I return.
This Lady is 80 and her Husband pasted away this Summer. He always watched out for the kids and kept an eye on the street.
At Christmas she brought over 2 bottles of wine and a box of chocolates. A Thank-you would be good enough for me. She wouldn't even let me help her shovel the front walk. It had to have a foot of snow on it and she said she needed the exercise.


----------



## snowman3 (Jan 1, 2009)

Dustball;716806 said:


> The steel cables are failing due to fatigue caused by going over the sharp radius of the fairlead repeatedly. It's like taking a paper clip and bending it back and forth until it finally breaks.


Steel winch cable is not made for that kind of abuse it gets from such short spooling.When I drop the plow the cable gets all bound up and that friction is wearing it out 50 times faster(IMO) than normal use.

I know there has been some back and forth on plowing neighbors for free,making zero dollars etc....
I do what I feel is right,if I get a thank you then that's ok..if I don't,that's ok also.I am not obligated is the point I guess,when you have an obligation or getting paid for it,there is a certain amount of expectation from a person but when you do it for free.....they are just happy that there is someone out there willing to help out another neighbor.


----------



## chewky (Dec 28, 2008)

Take a pulley and mount it to the frame and run the cable back up to the ATV rack. I have a Yamaha Grizzly with a Warn bumper with a bracket I mounted to attach the hook to. This will also raise the plow higher.


----------



## Goofyexponent (Nov 29, 2008)

We have a problem at our apartment building with our contractors. Our driveway is on a STEEP hill that leads to the bedford highway, a main artery in Halifax which is ALWAYS packed with cars. They show up, sometimes, do a half ass job everytime they come here and leave a mess. I have the only 4x4 truck in the building, and I have a plow on it. I don't want to see people crash and get hurt, but at the same time no one is giving away diesel for free. I plowed it once when we had a foot of snow because the landlord was out shovelling. Management said she won't pay me because we have plow contrractors that "do a good job". I can't keep plowing for nothing, but I feel like now I have to plow it everytime because I have the only plow in the building.


----------



## TJ548 (Jan 5, 2009)

Goofyexponent;718867 said:


> We have a problem at our apartment building with our contractors. Our driveway is on a STEEP hill that leads to the bedford highway, a main artery in Halifax which is ALWAYS packed with cars. They show up, sometimes, do a half ass job everytime they come here and leave a mess. I have the only 4x4 truck in the building, and I have a plow on it. I don't want to see people crash and get hurt, but at the same time no one is giving away diesel for free. I plowed it once when we had a foot of snow because the landlord was out shovelling. Management said she won't pay me because we have plow contrractors that "do a good job". I can't keep plowing for nothing, but I feel like now I have to plow it everytime because I have the only plow in the building.


Don't do it because you feel people will judge you poorly if you don't. Do it because you love it! Do it if you love helping people out. Really, you have to be confident enough in who you are to know that people will judge you regardless of what you do. If the cost associated with the freebie becomes burdensome, you ought to be compensated or just not do it. We can't do everything we want to do, but we can do some things. Sometimes you have to pick and choose.


----------



## snowman3 (Jan 1, 2009)

This goes back to my original start of the thread,you want to do what you feel is right but there is also that feeling of maybe you started something you have second thoughts about such as the cost of fuel,damage to your equipment,etc...
But here is something else to consider....LIABILITY!!!
The guy plowing out your apartment complex should have liability,if you take it upon yourself to help out and somebody falls or whatever.I think you get the picture.
I didn't plow out any of my neighbors driveways this past storm,my other neighbor with an atv plowed them out.I didn't intentionally not plow them but after checking out the damge to my winch cable and posibly the winch from plowing during the past few storms,I might only offer assistance to my atv plowing neighbor.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

i plow my neighbors driveway for free. he is an 90 year old pow. i dont mind doing it at all. i usually just do a couple of swipes then shovel the sidewalks real fast and salt. i just get up 25 minutes earlier thats all.


----------



## metalmeltr (Jan 20, 2009)

my dad does our neigbors for free but they pay ocasonally


----------



## Goofyexponent (Nov 29, 2008)

On an updated note, I was told that I could keep my truck and plow in an underground heated garage for keeping our apartment driveway clear. Management claimed she was on site at our complex due to complaints of leaking diesel that was coming from my truck. My truck has a brand new fuel system from front to back, and does not leak at all! Turns out, no one complained at all, everyone at my building supports me in plowing in exchange for keeping the truck in the parking garage at the apartment. Management just wants the garage for their personal use, while tennants are expected to park 40 cars in a 30 car parking lot. This garage is UNUSED by the tennants, due to the fact that management stores their personal and friends vehicles in spots that us tennants desperatly need due to a tiny parking lot. I am still EXPECTED to plow the parking lot in return for using the parking lot which is free in the lease. I am ticked off beyond belief, as are many tennants in the complex.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

You should tell them that you'll pass on the offer and leave it at that. Now your pissed off and HAVE to do the plowing. I would even go as far as finding a different place to live. Screw that. All they are doing is "renting" you the garage. Give them a price to do it ALL and if they don't want you to do it, let them have the other idiots do it.


----------



## snowman3 (Jan 1, 2009)

goofyexponent,I sent you a pm,did you get it?


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

snowman3;719343 said:


> This goes back to my original start of the thread,you want to do what you feel is right but there is also that feeling of maybe you started something you have second thoughts about such as the cost of fuel,damage to your equipment,etc...
> But here is something else to consider....LIABILITY!!!
> The guy plowing out your apartment complex should have liability,if you take it upon yourself to help out and somebody falls or whatever.I think you get the picture.
> I didn't plow out any of my neighbors driveways this past storm,my other neighbor with an atv plowed them out.I didn't intentionally not plow them but after checking out the damge to my winch cable and posibly the winch from plowing during the past few storms,I might only offer assistance to my atv plowing neighbor.



Snowman hit he nail on the head!!! LIABILITY, I run with a $5 Mil umbrella, everything is cool if everything goes ok but have a problem they will sue your azz off lol


----------



## snowman3 (Jan 1, 2009)

GoofyExponent is from Nova Scotia,I don't know if they are as crazy as sueing each other as they are here in the USA.


----------



## Goofyexponent (Nov 29, 2008)

YEa, up here we are pretty laid back, the only reason i would drop my plow was so my girlfriend wouldn't get killed by sliding out the driveway while going to work/university. I tell ya though, if me or her gets hurtdue to lack of snow removal, I will own this apartment building when I am done suing!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Goofyexponent;724542 said:


> YEa, up here we are pretty laid back, the only reason i would drop my plow was so my girlfriend wouldn't get killed by sliding out the driveway while going to work/university. I tell ya though, if me or her gets hurtdue to lack of snow removal, I will own this apartment building when I am done suing!


good for you. Do just enough for you GF to get out. I wouldn't do the whole thing. Make them be responsible for THEIR actions, not you. Run Forest Run.....


----------



## Tomtsled (Feb 4, 2007)

I plow part of the neighbor's driveway (the steep hill part.) He does the rest with a snow blower. I told him I'd rather plow his hill than do CPR on him when he catches a heart attack trying to snow blow that hill. His wife lets my kids sit in her car at the bus stop on cold/rainy mornings. It all works out.


----------



## snowman3 (Jan 1, 2009)

Tomtsled;742232 said:


> I plow part of the neighbor's driveway (the steep hill part.) He does the rest with a snow blower. I told him I'd rather plow his hill than do CPR on him when he catches a heart attack trying to snow blow that hill. His wife lets my kids sit in her car at the bus stop on cold/rainy mornings. It all works out.


It does all work out.Recently I haven't been able to do any of my neighbors because of the time when it stops snowing.I use my atv for plowing paying customers and they have first priority.If I have a chance after that then I will plow but usually they will do it themselves before then or my other neighbor with an atv will help them or somebody else with a snowblower.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey snowman where on the cape are ya?


----------



## xraybox (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Snowman3 This Is your nemesis down the street, I finally registered.
I noticed Mrs P's driveway was cleared this morning( It wasn't me, was it you )?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I dident know there was this many people from the cape on here lol


----------



## snowman3 (Jan 1, 2009)

02powerstroke;743962 said:


> I dident know there was this many people from the cape on here lol


Ok..the truth is we aren't on the Cape.Xraybox and I are neighbors and we live along the southcoast of MA.
I use Cape Cod because not many people know where Fairhaven is but everybody knows Cape Cod.
This message is for Ray aka "xraybox"...Roger did part of his mom's driveway, and the neighbors are pissed that you haven't done their driveways lately...just kiddin


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

plowed on of my freebies the other day and he unexpectadley came out and payed me twice my normal rate. it was nice to get somthing for what i would normally just do for free.


----------



## snowman3 (Jan 1, 2009)

I recently replaced my steel winch cable with synthetic line and it was worth the money.
I installed my Warn 3.0 winch a few months after I bought my atv in 2003,I used the winch maybe 4 times,but since I started using it for plowing last month,I had to replace the cable due to the abuse it takes from short lifts.The whole cable got messed up,not just where it lifts the plow.
This all kinda goes back to my original start of the thread.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

I plow my street's sidewalks for free... Its kinda fun, thank god I have a spring tip though! Also, the neighbors are pretty happy about it and seem to forgive me a little for riding on the street so much


----------

